
MicroConf State of Independent SaaS Survey - philderksen
https://twitter.com/MicroConf/status/1177237105820323842
======
philderksen
Tweet gives some context about the survey.

Link to take the survey:
[https://surveysoftware.net/hostss/microconf.htm](https://surveysoftware.net/hostss/microconf.htm)

------
rwalling
I've been working on this for at least 3 months (I need to check the
calendar). Crazy how much time something like this takes to put together.

Hoping to share our findings in the next month or two.

